# Oil Filter for 2009 Passat TSI



## jayjvw (Oct 15, 2014)

When I unscrewed my VW W719/45 oil filter to change it, the fitting with the outside threads remained on the oil filter mount on the engine. Since my new filter had the outside threaded part on the filter itself, I was not able to install it. All my previous filters were installed by the VW dealer. Is it possible the threaded fitting came off the filter and stayed on the engine filter mount? What do I do to correct?
Thanks.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

jayjvw said:


> When I unscrewed my VW W719/45 oil filter to change it, the fitting with the outside threads remained on the oil filter mount on the engine. Since my new filter had the outside threaded part on the filter itself, I was not able to install it. All my previous filters were installed by the VW dealer. Is it possible the threaded fitting came off the filter and stayed on the engine filter mount? What do I do to correct?
> Thanks.


Yikes. No idea how to fix that sorry, never had that happen to me.


----------

